# Join the Charge: ChargePoint Career Opportunities!



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello Model3 community!

We're growing rapidly and are on the lookout for talented, experienced people who are interested in the EV space (like all of you!)

*More about us: *
ChargePoint operates the world's largest and most open EV charging network. We also design, build, and support the technology that powers it. As our network grows, it makes driving an EV accessible to more and more people. Our mission is to get everyone behind the wheel of an EV and provide a place for them to charge wherever they go.

* If you'd like to join us in the rEVolution, take a look at our current job openings!*
We have openings available across the globe!


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

Here's more on the culture at ChargePoint


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

Transforming transportation and having fun while doing it!

Here's more on why ChargePoint is such a great place to work.










*Pictured above:* Dave Baxter, our co-founder and Vice President of Product, recently showed Nico Rosberg, Formula One World Champion and Racing Director for Mercedes Formula E Team, some features of our modular Express Plus DC fast charging solution.


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

Don't forget - we're hiring!
We're growing rapidly and we're still looking for talented, experienced people.

View open positions and send us your resume at the link in our original post!


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

We're growing rapidly and we're still looking for talented, experienced people. View open positions and send us your resume at the link in our original post above!
_

"I love working at ChargePoint because everyone here is passionate about helping people drive electric. That passion is a big part of what attracted me to the company, and people express it in many ways. Our employees not only drive electric, but also attend *National Drive Electric Week events* around the country and even *teach EV classes in their free time*-not because they have to, because they want to. For ChargePointers, electric mobility isn't just a job, it's a lifestyle." - Heather Sullivan 
_









*Earth Day*
This past Earth Day, ChargePointers participated in several events around the country-and the world-that reflect our commitment to electric mobility and show just how many different audiences care about this topic. We attended a

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988783986574069760*Health and Human Services* event in Washington, D.C., joined forces with the* Port Authority of New York*, spoke alongside *Google Germany *GmbH and *Fluence Energy* at the U.S. Embassy in Berlin and celebrated Earth Day with EV drivers in *Palo Alto*.

*Read more about *what we were up to during Earth Day at: ChargePoint Connects with Global Community of EV Enthusiasts on Earth Day


----------



## Bobby Garrity (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks so much for posting! I just applied for the Sales Operations Analyst internship! I'd love to work with you all!

-Bobby


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

Bobby Garrity said:


> Thanks so much for posting! I just applied for the Sales Operations Analyst internship! I'd love to work with you all!
> 
> -Bobby


Best of luck Bobby!! - Rochelle


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

Since 2014, our office in Scottsdale, Arizona, has grown 800 percent and invested more than $10 million in the Scottsdale area through our office presence and ongoing job creation.

Learn more about our work there and how you can be a part of the shift to electric mobility.










Don't forget, we're hiring nationwide and in Europe!


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

*The EV market is heating up internationally*: EV sales in Europe grew an impressive 47% in the first quarter of 2018 compared with the first quarter of 2017. By 2040, 54% of new car sales and 33% of the global car fleet will be electric. To meet that demand, ChargePoint is busy building out the charging infrastructure for global electrification with growing teams in North America and Europe, two of the world's largest EV markets.

*Want to help us transform transportation? ChargePoint is still hiring in the US and Europe - take a look at our current job openings!










*


----------

